# Tinala’ Katne -dried beef or pork Guam style.  Need recipe.



## Lonzinomaker (May 28, 2020)

Has anybody made Tinala' Katne?  My daughter is working in Guam for the Attorney General and one of her friends gave her some jerky like meat.  She told me her friend makes it and it is marinated, sliced and then dried in the sun.
  She didn't think it has any vinegar so I don't think it is a biltong style.
If you have, would like a process and recipe if you can share one.
Thanks.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 28, 2020)

I've not tried this type of Jerky but a Search turned up the following...JJ 



			Tinala' Katne - Google Search


----------



## Lonzinomaker (May 28, 2020)

Thanks, went through the first 2 pages of that search before posting.  Still hoping for a real recipe.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 28, 2020)

How is the Real stuff different? Just curious...JJ


----------



## Lonzinomaker (May 29, 2020)

Should have said from personal experience. I do appreciate the help though.


----------

